# here&#039;s a map of shawnee state forest - don&#039;t get lost lol



## 902nd (Oct 20, 2012)

http://www.wildernet.com/pages/area.cfm?areaID=OHSFS&amp;CU_ID=1


----------



## sciotoguy (Apr 1, 2013)

You forgot to mark the spots and the gps waypoints.

Planning on heading down there later this week for a day or two.

Heard ther is even a morel talk or hunt going on next weekend down there.


----------



## 902nd (Oct 20, 2012)

yeah-i have private areas around rarden - if your heading down this way


----------



## 902nd (Oct 20, 2012)

sciotoguy-your welcome to come down and pick with me.next week or the good time will be around the 16th

hopiffully C M Shrooms can make it too
ant
scott c
i guess thats it.


----------



## sciotoguy (Apr 1, 2013)

thanks 902, thats about the time i planning on heading down,, Hitting the campground this sunday like.

Wheres all the blooming rain??


----------



## 902nd (Oct 20, 2012)

i'm needing a ride to hit areas-a truck would be nice-4wheeler


----------

